# a few questions



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Greetings all from rainy and grey Sacramento CA. AS we have 6 more weeks before we leave for Colima then QR, a few final questions:

1. What do we need at the borer for our pets?
2. Are retirement and SS subject to US tax and how do I file a tax return if so?
3. What do folks do for US mail? The place where we are going does not deliver any mail. A PO box in a nearby city?
4. What is a good Mexican car insurance company?

I will probably have more, but those are my initial ones. Thanks Deborah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here are my thoughts:

1. Shot records for pets, plus a vet letter stating that they are free of internal or external parasites and have been treated with Frontline.
2. Your tax liability will remain unchanged. TurboTax Online works very well and is easy to use.
3. If you need a US address, there may be outfits serving your area. If not, you will need to rent a Mexican PO box at the nearest Post Office.
4. We use AXA and have an excellent agent in Guadalajara.

Enjoy your trip and the beginning of your new adventure.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

